# Mostly Havanese in Motion Photos



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to share.
I normally don't do this but this time I'm making an exception. While I was at a dog show Darlah was home with a bunch of dogs yesterday taking pictures. There were two Tibetan Terriers, a 7 month old Bichon pup, a 5 month old Havanese pup named Charlie (from Pocopayasos), the 3 ½ month old Talemaker's Aslan's Kit Kat, out of our Kat and Fiona. That is the small brown sable you'll see in the photos. Besides our dogs, seven Havanese and two Golden Retrievers, we also had Kat's littermate Kemi's daughter, Daisy, 5 months old, who we are watching for the week. Honestly, it's worth the viewing. For those of you that saw the photos I took at the national specialty that Kitty printed in her magazine, know that I used Darlah's camera and I'm nowhere near as competent on it as she. I promise you will enjoy these shots and dare I say it, smile while so doing.
Check out the link to the slide show or just go to our site. There are way too many to post here but I believe you will love these shots. Darlah outdid herself.

Check out the photos at http://talemakerhavanese.com or
http://picasaweb.google.com/talemak...rs_and_Havanese#slideshow/5412215192429041298

Enjoy
Nathan 
www.talemakerhavanese.com


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful photos thanks for sharing. Was that a pool cover they were playing on, they make great trampolines for the fur babies? I love the coloring of some of the first dogs with the gray saddles and the red on the upper legs, very unusual.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Nathan!! Welcome to the Forum.  How nice to see you posting. I'm definitely enjoying all the news and photos from you and Darlah. I love Shoshi's smooshed face on the floor. Cute!

O.k., I'm SO in love with TT's, it's ridiculous! Those are stunning dogs you've been keeping. The sable with the long hair and dark face looks just like Carolina's Kubrick!! 

Was that Fiona or Treasure that stole your tuque, Nathan? lol

GREAT pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nathan,

I've enjoyed your videos of your fur babies ever since I discovered your site a long time ago. They always make me smile. Love the latest photos.


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Sandi. Thank you. Yes, it is our pool cover. It creates a trampoline effect. The Havanese love it.
Nathan


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Hiya Marj.  The TT with the dark face, Jebi, is currently ranked #4 in Canada in that breed. He's an awesome dog, like a large overgrown Havanese. Any of the dogs could have had the touque at any given second. If memory serves it was Abigail in the photo.

Thanks Geri. Glad you liked it.
Nathan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those pictures Nathan - it looks like they are all having a great time togther!


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks and you are most welcome. How's Oreo and the family?
Nathan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Nathan. what a treat!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

nathanp said:


> Hiya Marj.  The TT with the dark face, Jebi, is currently ranked #4 in Canada in that breed. He's an awesome dog, like a large overgrown Havanese. Any of the dogs could have had the touque at any given second. If memory serves it was Abigail in the photo.
> Nathan


I showed Ralph the pictures because of the TT's, esp. Jebi. What a gorgeous dog he is! The shaved one, looks so very regal and calm while he overlooks the yard and all those Havs racing about. Is that one male or female? It's coloring is beautiful !


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

The shaved one is Val's 14 year old TT, Dax.
Nathan


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I'm so glad you posted these...I'm in doggie heaven!


----------



## nathanp (Dec 4, 2007)

You are all most welcome. We all love our Havs. How can we not share.
Nathan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Nathan, the family is good. Oreo is doing great, he has really grown into quite the cuddler, now especially as it is getting colder.  The kids are really looking forward to the holidays, as Eddy and I are. 

How about you Nathan? I chatted with Darlah, a few weeks back, hope all is well for you and the crew!


----------

